
Show HN: Alias – Create aliases in Slack and type less - vjankov
http://www.aliasbot.com/
======
vjankov
Hey all, Vic the creator here.

I build this app to help myself type less in Slack. I found myself typing very
long phrases (chrome extension, facebook messenger etc) over and over again
and so I build this tool.

I can just make an alias, "ce" and have it be seen by my recipient as the full
"chrome extension" phrase.

Please leave any feedback or questions in the comments and I'll be around to
answer them!

